# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Skandaloze: Këndon dhe bombardon afganët (Video)

## RaPSouL

Ueb-faqja LiveLeak ka postuar video-incizimin në të cilin një pilot amerikan godet me raketë civilët një grup burrash afganë, ndërsa gjatë asaj kohe këndon këngën “Bye-bye Miss American Pie".
 Incizimi është bërë me kamerën e helikopterit Apache AH64, nga skuadroni 101. Pas analizimit të xhirimit, LiveLeak thotë se viktima ishin fermerë të pafajshëm që e gjejnë veten në mes të rrugës. Ata janë goditur me raketat Hellfire, që peshojnë një kilogram.

Aty tek koha 1:38s e incizimit, para se sulmi të bëhet, dëgjohet piloti që këndon dhe në fund thotë “Nice” (mirë).

Nëse kjo video vërtetohet se është autentike, kjo mund të dëmtojë më tej imazhin e forcave të huaja në një vend ku tashmë ka mëri për shkak të vdekjes së civilëve, dhe perceptimit - mes shumë afganëve - se trupat amerikane nuk kanë respekt për kulturën dhe popullin e këtij vendi, shkruan “Guardian”.

Video mendohet se është bërë në provincën Wardak, në juglindje të kryeqytetit Kabul, në shtator 2009. Postimi në LiveLeak për viktimat thotë: “Fermerët pafajshëm që mbollën fara të lulëkuqeve në mes të rrugës".

Sipas deklaratave amerikane, burrat janë parë tek gërmojnë në rrugë, ndaj ka të ngjarë të kenë rënë nën dyshimin se janë kryengritës që instalojnë bomba të punuara me dorë, e që janë armët kryesore të talebanëve.

Në qoftë se ushtria amerikane ishte e bindur se i ka identifikuar ata si kryengritës, ato bomba janë vendosur për t’i vrarë ata. Por, zyrtarët afganë kanë akuzuar në të kaluarën për vrasjen fermerëve dhe njerëzve që punojnë në kanale të ujitjes, duke menduar se synonin të vrisnin njerëzit me mina tokësore.

“Ne jemi të vetëdijshëm për videon që është postuar e që është xhiruar nga helikopteri gjatë misionit në Wardak”, ka thënë Crighton Martin, zëdhënës i misionit të NATO-s (ISAF) në Afganistan.

"Fatkeqësisht, video nuk ka datë që do të na mundësonte ta vendosim menjëherë në kontekst. Megjithatë, ndonjë përshtypje e pahijshme në video nuk përfaqëson shërbimin profesional që e përbëjnë pjesëtarët e koalicionit ISAF."

Në prill, “Los Angeles Times” botoi fotografitë ku ushtarët amerikanë pozojnë me trupat e afganëve të vrarë në jug. Presidenti amerikan, Barack Obama, ka kërkuar hetim për këtë rast. Në mars, një ushtar amerikan vrau 16 civilë gjatë të shtënave të tij në një natë. Dhuna vdekjeprurëse shpërtheu në shkurt, gjatë djegies së kopjeve të Kuranit nga ana e trupave amerikane. Në janar, një video ka shfaqur marinsat duket urinuar në kufomat e talebanëve, ndërsa vitin e kaluar një grup ushtarësh janë dënuar për vrasjen e tre civilëve afganë - pa arsye.

Në këtë video, pasi bomba godet grupin, të mbijetuarit shpërndahen ndërsa nga helikopteri drejtohet mitralozi. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=B7Cis82r3Dc

/Telegrafi/

----------


## the admiral

ky eshte kriminel.
kush e di sa qindra ushtare te tjere si ky ka...
pastaj bota mallengjehet kur shiokon videon se si ndonje prej tyre kthehet ne US dhe perqafon familjen pas disa vitesh.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Skandaloze: Këndon dhe bombardon afganët (Video)


Skandaloze?
Ne pothuajse cdo lufte kendohet para,  gjate dhe pas aksioneve.

Fakti qe sulmusi eshte ne helikopter modern dhe konsiderohet edhe per arsye tjera te ndryshme si me i moralshem, me srioz, me i drejte etj. ne parim nuk ndryshon asgje.

Nese behet fjale per aksione qe mund te trajtohen si krime lufte, atehere nuk do te ndryshonte shume ose asgje mimika apo sjellja e ushtarakut gjate kryerjes se obligimit te tij. Madje ky me siguri do te denohej me pak se ata qe e urdherojne, deri te Presidenti i shtetit.  Per shtete te fuqishme, sidomos SHBA, Rusia, Kina etj., Presidenti dhe Kryegjeneralet gezojne amnesti absolute per cfardo aksioni ndaj shteteve tjera (armiqesore) deri te perdorimi i bombes atomike. 

Skandaloze jane vetem lufta dhe aksionet, nese jane te padrejta, te paarsetueshme ose kriminale. Shumica e gjerave tjera jane mjaft relative...

----------


## kleadoni

Skandaloz, ne radhe te pare, eshte fakti qe vrasin njerez te pafajshem! Pastaj vijne gjithe te tjerat. 
Humaniteti nuk ekziston fare  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Naa2i

1:17

----------


## EuroStar1

> Në këtë video, pasi bomba godet grupin, të mbijetuarit shpërndahen ndërsa nga helikopteri drejtohet mitralozi. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=B7Cis82r3Dc
> 
> /Telegrafi/


Kan teknologji te larte Amerikanet

Gjuajten ne shenje dhe eliminuan vetem terroristet pa demtuar rrotull objekte apo njerez te tjere




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTzB1N_EZXU
> 
> 1:17


hahha kelyshi i vogel, kush e di se cfar mund ti ket bere policeve qe e kapen si lepur 

Do i ket gjuajtur me llastiqe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> Kan teknologji te larte Amerikanet
> 
> Gjuajten ne shenje dhe eliminuan vetem terroristet pa demtuar rrotull objekte apo njerez te tjere
> 
> 
> 
> hahha kelyshi i vogel, kush e di se cfar mund ti ket bere policeve qe e kapen si lepur 
> 
> Do i ket gjuajtur me llastiqe


lol, Amerikanët e kan integruar më duket atë teknologjin që ua nxjerr me pik të kuqe terroristët dhe të pafajshmit, i rrënuan si popull duke vrarë të pafajshëm.

----------


## EuroStar1

> lol, Amerikanët e kan integruar më duket atë teknologjin që ua nxjerr me pik të kuqe terroristët dhe të pafajshmit, i rrënuan si popull duke vrarë të pafajshëm.


Nuk e di 

Si eshte kjo teknologji qe nxjerr me pike te kuqe ?

Une e di qe eshte vetem per identifikimin e mjeteve mike per mos ti qelluar....Ndersa per njerzit ne kembe nuk besoj qe te kete teknologji qe ta percaktoje a eshte terrorist apo civil kalimtare. Keto arrijne ti percaktojne vetem me ane te informatave ne rruge operative brenda zonave te banuara nga vet afganet apo irakenet e tjere qe jane te angazhuar ne luften kundra terrorizmit dhe qe bashkpunojne me forcat e NATO-s

----------


## FreeByrd

I think you should wait until the dust clears on this video. Remember there is an ongoing propaganda war that parallels the shooting war. Besides I have videos of Big Foot and extraterrestrials. Anybody can create a bogus video.

If American soldiers are guilty of real war crimes they should be prosecuted as common criminals. However, in war there is always collateral damage. Remember the accidental bombing of the Chinese Embassy in Belgrade during the 78 day bombing of the Serbian military and paramilitary targets?

_________________________________________


Unë mendoj se ju duhet të prisni deri në pluhur hap në këtë video. Mos harroni nuk është një luftë e vazhdueshme që propaganda paralele luftën qitje. Përveç kësaj unë kam videot e Big këmba dhe jashtëtokësorët. Çdokush mund të krijojë një video fals.

Në qoftë se ushtarët amerikanë janë fajtor për krime lufte të vërtetë ato duhet të ndiqet penalisht si kriminelë të përbashkëta. Megjithatë, në luftë nuk është gjithmonë dëmi kolateral. Mos harroni bombardimet aksidentale e Ambasadës kineze në Beograd gjatë bombardimeve ditën 78 të ushtrisë serbe dhe objektivat paramilitare?

----------


## EuroStar1

> Mos harroni bombardimet aksidentale e Ambasadës kineze në Beograd gjatë bombardimeve ditën 78 të ushtrisë serbe dhe objektivat paramilitare?


Mire jua kan bo edhe Kinezeve

Ndac me gabim dhe ndac me qellim ujtin e zi ti nxjerrin Rusve dhe Kinezeve e kujdo qe i mban krah Terrorizmit ne bote

----------


## RaPSouL

> Nuk e di 
> 
> Si eshte kjo teknologji qe nxjerr me pike te kuqe ?
> 
> Une e di qe eshte vetem per identifikimin e mjeteve mike per mos ti qelluar....Ndersa per njerzit ne kembe nuk besoj qe te kete teknologji qe ta percaktoje a eshte terrorist apo civil kalimtare. Keto arrijne ti percaktojne vetem me ane te informatave ne rruge operative brenda zonave te banuara nga vet afganet apo irakenet e tjere qe jane te angazhuar ne luften kundra terrorizmit dhe qe bashkpunojne me forcat e NATO-s


E thash me ironi atë pjesë, besoj se e kuptove tani.

----------


## user010

Kur flet dhe amerikani për terroriste mos ngeltë më njeri!! Ka terroristë më të madh se shteti amerikan?! Nuk jetojnë dot një ditë pa luftë.. nuk ka një shtet në bot që mos të ket futur hundën amerikani.

----------


## ricky_ch

S'ikur mos të ekzistonin...*******., Bota do të ishte një Parajsë!

----------


## fattlumi

Mua me beri pershtypje se nder top komentet ne YT ne kete video ishte i nje serbi i shkruar me cirilic.




> Страдаћете кад тад, а ми ћемо﻿ певати!!!


...(Herdokur ju do vdisni,dhe ne do kendojme).

Ndjeva dhembje kur pashe videon,por mu shua ajo dhembje kur pashe komentin me te votuar te nje serbi.
Aty e kuptova edhe nje here se propaganda antiamerike,qe eshte e prire nga sllavet nuk ka te ndalur ne boten virtuale.

Rrofte USA,poshte sllavet dhe aleatet e tyre arab.

----------


## EuroStar1

> S'ikur mos të ekzistonin...*******., Bota do të ishte një Parajsë!


Hera e pare qe bie dakord me ju

S'ikur mos te ekzistonte Afganistani....bota do të ishte nje Parajse !

Imagjino pak si do ishte bota pa Afganet 

Pa Terroriste

Pa Droge

Pa Pedofile

----------


## 2043

Qe kur lulekuqet kane filluar te mbillen ne mes te rruges??????

Sigurisht qe "fshataret" po minonin rrugen dhe si te tille jane teroriste qe meritojne te vriten duke kenduar e duke kercyer.
Cdo ushtri ka kenget e saj qe i ngrene moralin ushtareve para , gjate dhe pas aksionit dhe kjo eshte normale dhe e njohur nga cdokush. Kujtoni kengen e ushtareve greke ne parade per zoret e shqiptareve qe do i benin lidhese kepucesh.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Hera e pare qe bie dakord me ju
> 
> S'ikur mos te ekzistonte Afganistani....bota do të ishte nje Parajse !
> 
> Imagjino pak si do ishte bota pa Afganet 
> 
> Pa Terroriste
> 
> Pa Droge
> ...


Me e rendesishmja:
Lista internacionale e shteteve do te fillonte me Albania.

----------


## ricky_ch

> Qe kur lulekuqet kane filluar te mbillen ne mes te rruges??????
> *
> Sigurisht qe "fshataret" po minonin rrugen dhe si te tille jane teroriste qe meritojne te vriten duke kenduar e duke kercyer.*
> Cdo ushtri ka kenget e saj qe i ngrene moralin ushtareve para , gjate dhe pas aksionit dhe kjo eshte normale dhe e njohur nga cdokush. Kujtoni kengen e ushtareve greke ne parade per zoret e shqiptareve qe do i benin lidhese kepucesh.


Mos e ke ngatërruar termin *terrorist*?
Të njëjtën e kemi bërë edhe ne në Kosovë,
por nuk ishim terroristë.

----------


## derjansi

> Mua me beri pershtypje se nder top komentet ne YT ne kete video ishte i nje serbi i shkruar me cirilic.
> 
> ...(Herdokur ju do vdisni,dhe ne do kendojme).
> 
> Ndjeva dhembje kur pashe videon,por mu shua ajo dhembje kur pashe komentin me te votuar te nje serbi.
> Aty e kuptova edhe nje here se propaganda antiamerike,qe eshte e prire nga sllavet nuk ka te ndalur ne boten virtuale.
> 
> Rrofte USA,poshte sllavet dhe aleatet e tyre arab.


ahahaha bishat sllave luten nat e dit per shkatrrimin e amerikes

lutjes tyne u bashkohet dhe ky ricky ch me do tjer 

"katunaret" tu mjell lula midis udhe ..... mir more va kan ba.

----------


## mesia4ever

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTzB1N_EZXU
> 
> 1:17


Ky ushtari eshte terrorist e pertej terroristit. Vetem nje njeri i keq e godet femijen keshtu. Cka eshte me e keqja eshte se keta thone se kjo mbeshtetet me Bibel.

----------

